# Odcdm. Wildcat 'Lorene'



## Barbara (Dec 23, 2006)

We got this one back in October when the spike was emerging and it has been in flower for several weeks. Wish my photography could do it justice, here is a couple pictures anyway. 

Odcdm. Wildcat 'Lorene'AM/AOS (Rustic Bridge x Crowborough)




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 23, 2006)

I am amazed how variable this cross has been. At one time I had 4 or 5 different clones. BTW it is Colmanara Wildcat 'Lorene' AM/AOS not Odcdm

Edit: my error Oncidium cariniferum replaces synonym Odontoglossum cariniferum. Which makes Colmanara Wildcat now Odontocidium Wildcat. I forgot. I hate all these changes!!!!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 23, 2006)

I know what you mean. So very confusing. I have a mature Colmanara Wildcat 'Yellow Cat' which looks very similar to this one, why it's called yellow cat is strange. I will post a picture of it when it flowers again. I do have pictures of it from last spring, but they aren't so good since the digital camera was still a mystery to me.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 23, 2006)

well we both can change our Colmanara tags to Odcdm :rollhappy: The one you have has a white lip with yellow at the ends of the sepals and petals. Many of these clones had Cat names (Bobcat, Ocelot, jaguar...ect)
Here is a pic of a few of mine. they are all the same cross as yours.
'Chadwick'




'Bobcat'




'Petite Sarah'




'Doris'


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 23, 2006)

Lovely flowers and definitely variable!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh yes, my big one looks almost identical to your first one 'Chadwick'. Does it get around a 3 foot spike on it?


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 27, 2006)

about 2.5 feet


----------



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> about 2.5 feet



Oh yes, sounds just like mine.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Dec 31, 2006)

A NoID I got for a couple of dollars at Lowes last summer. Any ideas what it may be?


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> I am amazed how variable this cross has been. At one time I had 4 or 5 different clones. BTW it is Colmanara Wildcat 'Lorene' AM/AOS not Odcdm
> 
> Edit: my error Oncidium cariniferum replaces synonym Odontoglossum cariniferum. Which makes Colmanara Wildcat now Odontocidium Wildcat. I forgot. I hate all these changes!!!!



I know what you mean. I went to show mine last spring and couldn't find Colmanara in the books anymore. Thought I was going crazy:evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 1, 2007)

I have "wildcat" and another that's just identified by a number....both are totally different. The number is in spike now, growing like crazy....ends up about 3' tall, branching, with mostly yellow flowers. "Wildcat" blooms later, in the spring, with a much shorter, less floriferous spike, with very dark flowers...got both for about $5 each out of bloom in Chinatown.....Take care, and Happy New Year! Eric


----------

